# 555 Tobacco FW



## NeXuS (14/2/17)

Hey Guys,


Has anyone tried mixing with 555 Tobacco from FW? I want to find out what the concentration value should be for a single mix juice. Some say 2 %, hopefully someone here has used it before.. 

Hows the flavor,steep time ect?


----------

